# Audi UK PR Chief Jon Zammett to Attend Royal Wedding



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's fair to say that Audi and the British royal family have had a long relationship. Princess Diana was known to show up at events at the wheel of an Audi Cabriolet, Prince Charles maintains a fleet of Audis and even soon-to-be-royal Kate Middleton has leased an A3 in recent years. Still, the fact that the Royals are so closely tied to the firm and Kate Middleton's recent testing of an A8 for use as her new car has been more in the news as the media blitz over Middleton's wedding to Prince William approaches. Further, it's been confirmed by several UK media outlets that Audi UK PR chief Jon Zammett has been invited to the wedding. No doubt that's dialed up the discussion.










Audi has made no secret of its association with the Royals and that it supplies the cars at a discount under their VIP program. Ingolstadt even sponsors Polo matches from time-to-time in which * Prince William and Prince Harry have participated. * Still, the suggestion that Middleton may possibly move up to an A8 seems to have caused some flap in the British press who might prefer to see her driving a British car... say a Jaguar XJ. She's also been rumored to have been test driving one of these.

Then again, it's not like Jaguar is still British owned. We vote A8 Kate... not that you're asking.

Read more about this subject at the Daily Sunday Express website.

* Full Story - Express.co.uk *


----------

